# New Member from Ohio



## deerhunt45 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello. Look forward to exploring and participating in your forums. Looks like a great site!

45 :cool2:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Fellow Buckeye!*

Good to see another Buckeye in the group! I live in Columbus and hunt in Jackson County.

See you around!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Welcome to Archery Talk*

Where abouts in Ohio? :welcomesign:


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome:teeth:


----------



## Archery_Girl (Jan 11, 2009)

hello there :star:


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to AT..


----------



## FrickerDude (Jan 12, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT from your Michigan Neighbor

FrickerDude


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* deerhunt45. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*From one Buckeye to another...*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*-----------------------------:archer:


----------



## deerhunt45 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome...I'm back to explore!

Live in Allen County, hunt in Logan County :smile:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!! I'm from Portage County


----------



## 3DinTN (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Fellow Buckeye!*

Welcome dude! I live in Columbus and bowhunt in Jackson County.

See you around.

--Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome from another Ohioan!


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ohio in the house, welcome fellow bucknut. :darkbeer:


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

welcome to A T !!!


----------

